# Lightweight 2x2 chains (w/ a few pics)



## 1ftp (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi guys. First post on here, I think (can't remember if I've introduced myself, but I've been reading for a while) to see what people are using, results, etc.

Anyway, I've been trying various flats, tubes, braids and chains for a few months now. I've spent money on nice a Dankung frame, bought Theraband and latex, 1745 tubes, etc.... yet my preferred setup for playing with is edging towards short chains (2x2), pouches made from and old pair of work shoes and a simple (quite small) fork from an apple tree which was overhanging my allotment.

Total cost: Pence!

*The only problem* I have with them is that I've had three bands break recently (nearest the pouch), which is a lot more frequent than when I shoot 333 chains. Of course, they're quick and cheap to replace, with no tying needed at fork or pouch.

I find them a whole lot more accurate than 333 or 444 chains, or any combination of braided bands. They're a lot of fun to shoot, definitely..










I think they hit as well as a 333 chain, I assume because I draw them to almost 100% of their capacity, whereas the 333 are a much longer draw and I may not get the best of their full capabilities.



















As you can see from the photos - I'm getting decent impact with homemade clay ammo and also cheap marbles (my favourite as far as accuracy goes).

Does anyone else have any experience with these short, lightweight chains? Maybe even someone has chronied them, which would be cool, but otherwise I'm keen to hear opinions.


----------



## 1ftp (Mar 3, 2014)

PS. I have tried a short 3x3 chain and found the draw weight FAR too much. There's something good about these 2x2 - but as I say drawing them to their max means I get one good session out of a set before a break, and then I replace the whole set as they're stretched to death and replacing one band would, I think, leave it a bit lop-sided.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

Nothing wrong with a simple inexpensive shooter. You get the same fun no matter the cost. Its been awhile since i played with 64's. Im going to try that setup sometime.

Whats your draw length with that setup?


----------



## 1ftp (Mar 3, 2014)

I'd have to measure but I guess around 30ish" - though that's a guess. I will check later.

"As far as they'll go" basically, which may account for the 100-200 shot lifespan


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

For the price of the bands, 100/200 rounds is cheap. Nothing wrong with that for sure. 30" is really stretching for sure lol.

I started out with 64's but have gotten away from them with all the fancy stuff including .177 bb shooters.

Not that theres anything wrong with fancy stuff . Just would be fun to go back abit to what i started with. Must get some 64's again soon for a change. Youve inspired me.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey aerolith, if you want a good balance between the 2 2 chain and the 3 3 chain with no tying or taper, you could start with a single looped 64 at the pouch followed by a 2 2 chain, that way you have four strands of 64 all the way down. Even if you use the same anchor point it shouldn't hurt speed to much, and since you won't be maxing them out every shot you could end up with a little longer band life.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Meant a good balance between a 2 2 or a 2 2 2, I'm tired lol.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Heck yeah, gettin it done Nico style. My advice is to use what you shoot the best.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This is a great post. Nothing better than a natural fork and some simple rubber bands. Beats watching TV every day of the week.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

2 x1 crony'd at 150fps to 170fps temperature and brand dependent, used to do all my shooting with them.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great use of simple, available materials!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Sorry for the quick :hijack: , but what happened to Nico.. If it's not okay to talk about I sincerely apologize, please delete this post immediately.


----------



## BrotherDave (Oct 29, 2012)

Great post. I often find that "less is more" with office bands too. I really like size 117b, two per side braided or chained to the pouch. The one time I set up chrono-connect they shot in the 190's with 3/8 steel.


----------



## 1ftp (Mar 3, 2014)

ChapmanHands said:


> Hey aerolith, if you want a good balance between the 2 2 chain and the 3 3 chain with no tying or taper, you could start with a single looped 64 at the pouch followed by a 2 2 chain, that way you have four strands of 64 all the way down. Even if you use the same anchor point it shouldn't hurt speed to much, and since you won't be maxing them out every shot you could end up with a little longer band life.


I like the idea - thanks for the input! - I'm giving it a go as soon as my current bandset gives up. I've even prepared the bands (2x2x1ish) along with another 2x2 to compare them one evening for shot-count, perceived impact, etc.












August West said:


> Heck yeah, gettin it done Nico style. My advice is to use what you shoot the best.


You know it Chris  Those 107s are badass tabs, by the way! I do shoot 1745 on a tabbed natural too which I enjoy and hits with a serious whack.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

you could also attach some 1by 3thera band gold or latex flaps at forks for ott shooting adds somezip


----------



## 1ftp (Mar 3, 2014)

ChapmanHands said:


> Hey aerolith, if you want a good balance between the 2 2 chain and the 3 3 chain with no tying or taper, you could start with a single looped 64 at the pouch followed by a 2 2 chain, that way you have four strands of 64 all the way down. Even if you use the same anchor point it shouldn't hurt speed to much, and since you won't be maxing them out every shot you could end up with a little longer band life.


Well, I've had a go and..... it's great! Thanks for the tip. Assuming the bands last longer (your theory seems sound so I expect they will do), then this may become my setup of choice.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

No problem aerolith! Great thing about this forum is that there is always somebody out there willing to take a minute and help somebody out or give a tip. Glad it is working out for you brother man, peace


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Classic!! Love seeing stuff like this


----------

